# PanelPC + WinCC flexible RT



## testuser (23 März 2010)

hallo sps-gemeinde,

habe seit freitag einen panel-pc mit profibus hier im büro. anschaltung von et200m, das laden und bearbeiten meines s7-programm läuft einwandfrei. jetzt habe ich noch eine visualisierung zu dem projetkt erstellt, leider scheitere ich gnadenlos beim laden der visualisierung. profibus, ethernet, laden der datei funktioniert alles nicht. es wird immer mit einer meldung "..datei.fwx konnte nicht geladen werden" abgebrochen.

wer kann mir einen tipp geben, wie ich die visualisierung laden kann.

*edit:* hier mal noch ein gerätespezifikationen.
Name: SIMATIC PC-Station(1)
Bediengerät: PC 477 12" Touch 1.3.1.0
Bildauflösung: 800x600 (nicht veränderbar)


----------



## Lipperlandstern (23 März 2010)

Das hat nix mit dem PC zu tun. Ich hatte eine ähnliches Problem gehabt. Bei mir passten die Versionsstände zwischen WinCC flexible und der Runtime nicht.

Du kannst das sehr schnell mit "Installierte Software" überprüfen.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2010)

Also, es handelt sich um ein Panel PC mit WinAC RTX und WinCC Flex RT.

In den fall muss ein "PC Station" eingerichtet werden. Und WinCC Flex muss Bestandteil diese PC Station sein. Bist Du so weit ?
Hast Du den Panel PC als "bundle" gekauft, also mit Simatic Net, WinAC RTX und WinCC Flex RT vorinstalliert ?

Ich habe in vorige Woche ein IPC477C mit WinCC Flex RT eingerichtet. Ich habe einfach die .fwx und .pwx Dateien über ein stick kopiert. Aber ich verwendete auch nicht Simatic Net, obwohl es vorinstalliert war.

edit: Ich verstehe jetzt. Dein Problem ist nicht die Dateien zu transferieren, aber den RT zu starten. Ich denke Lipperlandstern ist auf den richtigen Spuhr.


----------



## testuser (23 März 2010)

danke, erstmal für die schnellen antworten.

habe das auch mal überprüft und siehe da hatte in der projektierung die rt 1.3.1.0 ausgewählt auf dem pc ist aber nur die 1.2.1.0, also umgestellt.

nur leider habe ich jetzt das problem, dass ich gar nicht mehr übertragen kann, d.h. wenn im winccflex auf transfer klicke fehlt mir links im fenster meine station und ich kann weder über profibus, ethernet oder in datei transferieren.


----------



## JesperMP (23 März 2010)

Geh zurück zu 1.3.1.0
1.3.1.0 entspricht 2008 SP1.

Du musst den RT auf den IPC477 auf 2008 SP1 aktualisieren.

EWF ausschalten.
SP1 für 2008 installieren.
RT Datei übertragen.
Wenn alles ist OK, EWF wieder einschalten.


----------



## testuser (23 März 2010)

danke, habe jetzt auf panel pc das sp1 für die rt eingespielt und funzt.


----------



## Zenja (28 März 2010)

jetzt bitte nicht so schnell:
 - was ist EWF? wie aus-/einschalten?
 - SP1 installieren? von wo? CD? DVD? Download?
 - RT übertragen - was für RT? von wo nach wo?


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2010)

- was ist EWF? wie aus-/einschalten?
"Enhanced Write Filter".
Ausschalten: _ewfmgr c: -commitanddisable_
Einschalten: _ewfmgr c: -enable_
edit: Und nicht vergessen zu rebooten nach jeden änderung von EWF.

- SP1 installieren? von wo? CD? DVD? Download?
Wenn man kein Update DVD hat, dann Download.

- RT übertragen - was für RT? von wo nach wo?
Die .fwx und .pwx Dateien die von WinCC Flex ES generiert werden.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

- EWF, ist ein Schreibschutz der Partition "C", bevor du etwas 
installieren willst must du den ausschalten

- den Softwarestand muss immer der deines projektierungs
wekzeuges sein. Flexibelstand bzw SP und HF. Die für deine
Runtime findest du auch auf deiner flexibel CD. Die aktuellen
kannst du bei Siemens runterladen. 

- Mit RT, ist dein flexibel Projekt gemeint.


----------



## Günni1977 (29 März 2010)

hi,

also er hat die Version der RT-Projektierung von 1.3.1.0 angepasst auf die Version der RT auf'm PC 1.2.1.0. das hat aber nicht funktioniert. warum kann man dann die ältere Version in der Projektierung auswählen?
ist das was Spezielles oder was Nichtfunktionierendes?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

weil es Flexibel einfach nicht zuläst


----------



## Günni1977 (29 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> weil es Flexibel einfach nicht zuläst




... ist die Antwort auf welche Frage?


----------



## testuser (29 März 2010)

Günni1977 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also er hat die Version der RT-Projektierung von 1.3.1.0 angepasst auf die Version der RT auf'm PC 1.2.1.0. das hat aber nicht funktioniert. warum kann man dann die ältere Version in der Projektierung auswählen?
> ist das was Spezielles oder was Nichtfunktionierendes?



ich habe auf dem pg winccflex 2008 sp1 und das kann nur 1.3.1.0. die auswahlmöglichkeit verstehe ich auch nicht, völlig unpassend wenn man dann nicht mal projekte dafür erzeugen kann.

zu allem weiterem kann ich nix sagen, da ich das projekt an einen kollegen abgegeben habe. darf mich jetzt mit was anderem befassen.


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2010)

Warum es möglich is, ältere RT Versionen zu wählen, weiss ich nicht. Frag Siemens ! 
Es gibt den Funktion "Speichern als Vorgängerversion" das es korrekt hantiert. Dies ist nur gemeint eine Flex Projekt zu erzeugen das in ein Vorgängerversion Flex ES importiert werden kann.
Also, es sollte nicht notwendig oder möglich sein mit die Versionsnummern selber zu spielen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

Hallo Günni,


Günni1977 schrieb:


> ... ist die Antwort auf welche Frage?


 
auf deine Frage 



Günni1977 schrieb:


> hi,
> 
> also er hat die Version der RT-Projektierung von 1.3.1.0 angepasst auf die Version der RT auf'm PC 1.2.1.0. das hat aber nicht funktioniert. warum kann man dann die ältere Version in der Projektierung auswählen?
> ist das was Spezielles oder was Nichtfunktionierendes?


 
Es ist leider so das die Flexibel Stände im Engerniering System und in der
Runtime übereinander passen müssen, was natürlich gerade bei den 
Runtime Systemen zu großen Problemen führt. Möchtest du z.b. später
auf Kundenwunsch ein Änderung machen und die Stände passen nicht
übereinander musst du die Runtime hochrüsten, dieses ist aber anders
wie bei den normalen OP's, hier mußt du das Update bei Siemens kaufen!!!

Schaut mal bitte nicht so nach den Relase Ständen sondern nach den
Software Ständen, weil diese Stände auf den Projektierung Werkzeug
z.b. in Hardware Manager wieder gefunden werden.


----------



## JesperMP (29 März 2010)

Zuerst, ich bitte um verzeihung, wenn ich das Thema abspühren.

@ Helmut.

Ich bemerke, das in deiner Screenshot gibt es ein "EWF" Ikon im Taskbar.
Es ist nicht schlecht sofort zu sehen ob EWF ein oder ausgeschaltet ist.
Aber wie bekommt man diese Information im Taskbar ?
Bei den letzte IPC477C die ich eingerichtete gab es nicht diese Ikon.


----------



## Günni1977 (29 März 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Es ist leider so das die Flexibel Stände im Engerniering System und in der
> Runtime übereinander passen müssen, was natürlich gerade bei den
> Runtime Systemen zu großen Problemen führt.




hi Helmut,

das ist mir schon klar. aber so wie es auch @JesperMP geschrieben hat, verstehe ich nicht, warum ich im ES bei der Projektierung Version 1.3.1.0 oder 1.2.1.0 auswählen kann, die Einstellung 1.2.1.0 aber auf einer RT Version 1.2.1.0 anscheinend nicht funktioniert...
das weiß aber offenbar nur der Programmierer von WinCC flexible...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 März 2010)

JesperMP schrieb:


> Zuerst, ich bitte um verzeihung, wenn ich das Thema abspühren.
> 
> @ Helmut.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Jasper,
das ist ein Tool was der nette Promotor aus unsere Niederlassung 
geschrieben hat. Mit diesem kann (passwortveriegelt) den EWF
per Mausklick ein bzw. ausschalten.
Wenn intresse besteht eine PN mit deiner Mail-Adresse an mich.

gruß helmut


----------

